# John Deere L110 quit



## SkiSmuggs (Feb 10, 2017)

The L110 is about 12 years old with 522 hours and has the Kohler 17.5 HP engine. It quit today with symptoms like running out of fuel, sputtering, losing power and then quit. Lots of stuff followed including a new fuel filter before I discovered that fuel is leaking from the bottom of the carburetor at the solenoid. I could get it to start cranking about 1/4 turn then it makes a clack sound and stops dead. Before I found the fuel leak I thought the engine had seized. I wonder if the initial failure was just fuel running out of the carb before it could fuel the engine. I'll take it to the small engine shop and suspect a carb/solenoid rebuild or replace is in my future.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy SkiSmuggs, welcome to the tractor forum.

Pull the spark plug and see if it will crank. I suspect that your engine may be hydro-locked with gas. Your carburetor float or needle valve may be stuck, causing it to flood.


----------

